# Frog/ tree symbiosis



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Was reading the Bri Bri magazine and it was stated that the frogs and trees have a symbiotic relationship (page 59). The tree provide shelter and a micro climate and the frogs make sure the tree survives. The only thing I can think of is that the frogs eats parasites that would kill the tree. Am I over looking something else? Is that what they mean by that statement?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not sure "symbiotic" is the proper way to describe their relationship (especially because it's not about trees, specifically, but certain plants growing upon the trees). I think that's a stretch, and could quite likely just be something lost in the translation.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

frogs and bromeliads have a much more direct relationship, although I wouldn't necessrily call it symbiotic


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

frogparty said:


> frogs and bromeliads have a much more direct relationship, although I wouldn't necessrily call it symbiotic


Dictionary.com defines symbioses as "the living together of two dissimilar organisms, as in mutualism, commensalism, amensalism, or parasitism."

Tadpoles provide waste/fertilizer, bromeliads provide habitat (i.e. phytotelmata). Sounds symbiotic to me. Mutualism would be more specific.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree that the frogs help the epiphytes on the tree more than the tree itself


----------

